# Greyhound Equipment 2015



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 5, 2015)

Based off BusTracker.

Greyhound Lines Equipment 2015.pdf

Greyhound Equipment.pdf


----------



## Train2104 (Jul 5, 2015)

Related bus equipment question, but not Greyhound: Do all Megabus operations in the US use exclusively TD925's? I don't think I've seen anything else (not talking unscheduled extras/Coach USA loaners/etc)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 5, 2015)

Megabus is not a single operator, so each operator could have different equipment. I know some of them have D4505s and J4500s in the Megabus livery. The Chicago operator also had some 102EL3s, don't know if they still have them. DATTCO uses C2045s and S-407s. But every operator does use TD925s, with the except of Academy that actually isn't part of Megabus and simply has tickets available through them.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm not surprised DL3s are used in Florida. Ancient coaches are common down here with the varies charter/tour companies. Although, when it comes to newer motorcoaches, Van Hool rules that market with an iron fist.

I've seen brand new Setras, J4500s, Prevost H3-45s, and Volvo 9700s down here for those said companies. It makes me wonder what buses Greyhound will use to replace the DL3s down here when the time comes.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 6, 2015)

Greyhound doesn't have a replacement for the DL3 right now. The DL3s aren't necessarily used in Florida because they're old, but just because it's convenient. D4505s are used in and around California due to California Emissions Standards. The X3-45s also meet those standards, but they started off in the Northeast to combat low-cost competitors and thus still dominate the Northeast, but have expanded west and south from there. G4500s were always prevalent in the West, being initially deployed on Western long-distance routes, so they still run here, except they generally stay away from California now due to said Emissions Standards.

I know some of the Los Angeles-based G4500s were redeployed to Chicago and Saint Louis after being rebuilt.

That leaves the DL3s to run everywhere else. So primarily the Midwest and Southeast, but there's also some running in the West out of Denver. Today's 1308 Reno-Salt Lake City was DL3 #6569. That one is definitely a Western bus; it's usually running to/from Denver or Salt Lake City.

Also, the (PHX-E) would mean East of Phoenix and (SAC-N) would mean North of Sacramento, etc.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jul 6, 2015)

That's true, although they could get parts to repair buses from ABC. California's emissions are sometimes over excessive, but it's their state. I'd love to ride a Prevost one of these days.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 6, 2015)

Prevost X3-45s are actually somewhat common in Florida, if you check around BusTracker. In Florida, most of the runs are 102DL3s, X3-45s, or Florida-owned D4505s. The exception is Miami-Key West, which is served by Greyhound's last two 102D3s (#60532 & 60533). Actually, it looks like #60532 is in for maintenance, and DL3 #6453 took over the rotation for the time being.

If you haven't ridden a Greyhound X3-45 before, beware that they are quite uncomfortable, especially compared to the DL3. However, the D4505 is even worse. The Blue G4500, despite being fragile, is actually comfortable, and is popular with many drivers I've talked to. I believe they have fixed the mechanical reliability problems, since the G4500s do have the proven Detroit Diesel / Allison powertrain.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jul 6, 2015)

If I'm able to handle riding a Van Hool, I'm sure a Prevost will be no trouble at all.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 6, 2015)

The Van Hools actually have more comfortable seats than the Prevosts, even though everything else is a lot worse.


----------

